# SS Gift thread



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is where all of you can post when you get your secret santa gifts and put up pictures if you like. Once everyone gets theirs I will post who was who's SS!  :snowbounce: :snow:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I received my SS gift!! BIG thanks to my SS! I loved it!! I got goat milk soap, an adorable horse tack ornament, and a horse calendar! Perfect!! I already have the ornament on our tree and the calendar is going in my tack room!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I got mine!! :clap: 

They included a note:

"Now your goaties can drink coffee from a special mug"

:slapfloor:

No idea who it was, they were sneaky! So thank you to my mysterious SS! :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i love the mug! 
cool :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool mug.... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I will have to get in on this next year. This year I had so much going on and when I thought about it I was too late. But this would be the best SS ever. For once people that really understand each other and know what we all like. Lord know every year I ask for goat stuff and get everything else and I am like, look people I could spend more money on me if you would knock out what I need for the goats. LOL :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I've got some nice coffee in my mug right now...mmmm!! It's so nice and big, so now I have a big one to use when hubby steals the only good one we have!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I love my gifts (hand knitted stocking hat, goat soap and the prettiest glass snowflake ornament)......already wearing hat, hubby claimed the goat soap and ornament is hanging in kitchen window, looks so pretty when the sun shines through the window) but no time to take pics and upload right now as my human kids and grandbabies are filtering in for the holidays.....toooo much going on in my house! 

Take care and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, My SS was WAY too good to me. I had lots of fun opening everything and LOVE all of it. :wahoo: :snowbounce: :snowbounce: :snowbounce: :wahoo:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow ashley thats alot of stuff! your gonna need to show us what you knit :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's mine!! I absolutely love the copper molds.....I already know which one will be used first :wink: And the coffee, WOW...Bold and smoothe! Delicious! Thank you SS!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is all the goodies I received.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Mine came in today- hows that for timing!

I got a really pretty stained glass decoration- it matches my bathroom decorations perfectly to boot! 

Will try to get a picture later- camera is on the fritz!

Hoping my SS got their gift ray:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I got my SS gift today----WoW! I got a book filled with sayings about dogs *really cute pics*, a soapstone candle holder filled with small candles *my mom made a grab for it when i opened the box* a small decorative plate with wolves painted on it *this goes wi th my lamp! :leap: * and jelly beans *   * and doggie treats I;m gonna go give my doggies right now. 
I will post pics as soon as my dad is off his computer so i can use the webcam....my camera's broken. 
Thanks so much, my SS! 
:clap:

Hope my SS got the present from me today too . . . ray: . hope my SS liked it . . .


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Bad weather here and our very long and very icy driveway has delayed some packages arriving at my house, so whoever my SS is, don't fret . . . I'll be sure to post whenever it arrives :wink: 

And although my person already got her gift, I was going to also send her a card with a hint about who I was, but I totally forgot. Still, I would say that there were two clues as to my identity - one on the box and one that connected one of my interests to the gift, but my person would have to be pretty clever to piece it together!!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

What a wonderful day this was. Received my SS gift :clap: I love it. I got incense cones, a scent diffuser and a star mold for my soap making next year. Earthy scents that I love. Sure will bring the outside in during the cold winter months.
Native American style :dance: 

Also spent the evening with my 4 grandchildren and had a ball. Tomorrow it is gifts for the fur and feathered kids. A nice quiet meal as I watch my goaty girls get bigger with babies.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I got it!!! I walked down to the mail box one more time and it was here!!! 

I got a wind chime and a cute calander with goats.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

An ornament, book, and a pair of REALLY soft socks! Thank you so much SS! 

If a SS reads this that hasn't received anything yet...don't fret - it's on it's way...the eastcoast snowstorm caused a LOT of problems here - including delaying my SS package from getting sent on time. I'm SO sorry it's not there yet, but it's on it's way!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I got THE best! It's a tee shirt with my herdname from and back AND a great pic of pygmy goats! Perfect color, perfect size -- thank you SS! I'll try to email Stacey a pic 'cuz I still can't figure out how to upload.... grrr! Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm glad you liked everything Ashley! I know it sounds silly, but I didn't know what to get you! I went into the yarn shop inside one of the antique stores. They had some great prices on things so I just started scooping everything up! I finally had to stop myself


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

still working on my pics but here's one of the tee I got. Isn't it great?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Denise thats so cool.


I got mine today 

will post a picture once I find my camera :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

[attachment=0:3c6n78mo]SSTGS.jpg[/attachment:3c6n78mo]


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I got my SS gifts. I got 2 pair of adorable christmas soxs. My friends laughed because I have
a lot of fun soxs. I also got a wood christmas tree with jingle bells on it. It is now hanging on one
of my goat stall doors. My one goat seems to find it fun to bump the door to make the bells ring.LOL
What wonderful fun I am going to have crocheting the purple fun fur yarn that I got!

:fireworks: 


Suellen


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah for secret santas! Stacey that book looks so fun!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, so just about everyone, if not everyone has gotten their SS gift!!! I will post who was who's SS soon


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I will go check my mailbox now - I still haven't gotten mine as of this a.m. The snow storm from the week before Christmas probably got in the way.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

I haven't seen my person post yet as to if they have gotten theirs. I hope it arrived okay. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

YES the book is SO much fun I love it! :wahoo:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh we aren't supposed to know yet? I figured the return address would give it away. I won't get my gift until I come back from OR. I will post what I got then!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL Thats ok Dreamchaser. I knew who my SS was anyways.  And Thank You Again!!! I loved everything! :leap: :thankU:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I used my in law's addy -- I feel so clever!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OOooo sneaky! :shades:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm gonna post the pics of my present on here later.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Yay! My gift came a few minutes ago  I can't wait to try the gardener's hand & foot cream, but I love it all. It arrived at lunch time, so my kids were already into the fudge, lol. Thanks Secret Santa :clap:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oooh fudge! Is that a candle in a milk bottle? That looks neat!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I did not join in this year but think this was way cool and really have enjoyed the joy you all give off from it all. :thumb: 

Keep the pics coming these are all so neat. I love the shirt for sure. If you got more we have to see. ray:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I had to download alllllll my pictures onto my dad's computer, *for some reason my compute can handle the stress of pics* so....you won't be seein anything from me tonight. lol.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Dreamchaser - yes it is a candle in a milk bottle (Milkhouse Creamery). I almost don't want to use it! The pic my SS drew is of the two goats in my avatar. My SS was conspiring with Stacey and that made it extra fun. Since some of the stuff (and I'm assuming my SS . . .) is from Whidbey Island, WA I'm looking it up online right now -- seems like a neat place.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well you know i have to help out when I can


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

here is mine!  the poor jellybeans were devoured before I could create evidence that they ever existed.
We enjoyed them. thankyou!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL. The beef jerky would be gone before the photo if it was mine. Were they jellybelly jellybeans? I love those!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

The jerky is dog treats---which are gone as well....my dogs were in heaven! 
and the jellybeans were jollyrancher jelly beans . . . :drool:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha ha ha! It wouldn't have been the first time I ate dog treats. Whoops! When I was a kid there were packages of these dog jerky things my mom had on the counter. They were made with real beef at least. Funny, they really didn't taste too bad... *bashful*

The Jolly Rancher jellybeans are good too. I haven't been able to find them anymore though.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I got my gift this adternoon! I got a pair of pink fuzzy socks, my favorite color. Im wearing them now and i LOVE them!!! Some peppermint patties, peppermint bark with white and milk chocolate. Will dig into those goodies later. And a cute little squat farmer christmas ornament.and a heart shaped handpainted welcome sign with two cats on it. I love it all Than you!!!
beth


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

sorry this took so long to post..getting caught up....My SS did so good!!! Got a calander of yorkie puppies and chocolate santas.....YEAH~~!!!!  
This was so fun....can't wait til next year


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

A little late, but had some issues with the post office.

Here is is! My Secret Santa did very well! Gardening stuff! Both indoor and outdoor. A little Zen Garden, with miniature rake, sand, rocks and a little temple thinggy that goes in it too! A very pretty ceramic flower pot in the shape of a watering can, and a chicken bird feeder. This thing is huge!  Thank you!!!!


----------

